# [PS2] HDD with OPL



## DinohScene (May 26, 2016)

I've got an HDD adapter for the PS2.
I know that OPL can take advantage of it.

How should I FTP the games/software to the HDD?
Can I make a folder structure like root/Games and root/Homebrew etc?

*this is also partially to remove the horrible spam in the Ask! section.*


----------



## Nikki_swap (May 26, 2016)

I used to use ulaunchelf ip mode and a pogram i cant find anymore to transfer the games to the HDD, if i can find it again ill let you know


----------



## DinohScene (May 26, 2016)

Filezilla probably?


----------



## Armadillo (May 27, 2016)

For games, it's not like the xbox where you can just make folders and ftp across.

HDD first needs to be formatted into the correct format for the ps2. You can either hook the drive to the pc and use winhiip or run ulaunchelf on the ps2 and let that take care of it.

Transferring games, there's really only two ways.

Hook the hdd to the pc and use winhiip to install games. By far the fastest method, but network adapters don't take kindly to constantly being plugged in and out, so best to install a bunch of games at once if you are going to use this.

HDL server and install them across the network. OPL has it built in now, so you don't need to get anything else for the ps2. PC side you need the client, best to use one of the gui ones. So that's either hdl dumb or hdl dump helper gui. I've only used the former. Run the server, connect to it from pc and install games from iso. Much slower method than winhiip, because of the way it has to install, you will get no where near maxing out the network and games will install at 1.5-3MB/s.

ulaunchelf can launch an ftp server, that you can connect to using a normal client. But you can't install games that way, it's just for memory card access/hombrew/cover art etc.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 27, 2016)

Installing full games over the network is futile on the PS2, it doesn't utilize the full capabilities of the Ethernet connection, you'll get shitty speeds. Use Winhiip like Armadillo says. There might be a way to copy games from USB, but I've never encountered it and it'd be slow anyways.


----------



## endoverend (May 27, 2016)

You can also just use ethernet loading to stream games straight from the PC to the PS2, it usually works just as well as the HDD without the hassle of copying.


----------



## DinohScene (May 27, 2016)

I've set up streaming for me boyfriend his PS2, I meself got a HDD adapter so why not use it.
Kinda pointless when I asked about it.


----------



## DaFixer (May 27, 2016)

Some time I was playing around with my PS2 with OPL.
I used a 32MB Memory card for my save games and homedrew apps, it very easy to edit "app list" with apps. I use a IDE to SATA kit and a 250GB HDD putt all my favo games on it with one off those USB3 docking stations.
Only I must fix those covers.


----------



## dragon_from_iso (May 27, 2016)

search for this 48-Bit HDD OSD 1.10 and Preinstalled Applications it will hack your hdd. making it so much easier


----------



## bootmonster (Jun 8, 2020)

Does anyone have a copy of the OSD?


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 8, 2020)

@bootmonster

Presuming you mean the hacked Sony HDDOSD, it's copyrighted so unfortunately we can't link/distribute it.

The closest legal option is FHDB.


----------

